# My first rats and I'm hopelessly lost



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

I got my first rats on Tuesday from a pet store. I doubt they've ever been handled and I'm feeling like I'm doing everything wrong starting with what I see as some bad advice. I seen someone post online that they only leave their rats for a few hours once they get them home before they try to socialise them. I think this is fine where the rat comes from a breeder who can handle the rats too bad I figured that out afterwards. I feel that by me doing this I've made a hard job ten times harder. 

My ratties, a ten week old female pair, don't really come out of their house when I'm in the same room (they know). As soon as I enter the room they hide. I was also slightly unfortunate in that I had emergency roadworks right outside my house on Wednesday and Thursday which was pretty noisy. They also don't appear to be eating or drinking much. I've left a couple of treats in their cage which have been eaten but that was on Wednesday.

I have literally no idea what to do. I've never had rats before and I find a lot of information I've found online to be conflicting or bordering on just plain cruel (no food for 2 days). I don't want to force the issue but I have at least been able to stroke them. 

Any help really would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## varoujan (Apr 12, 2012)

I also got mine from the petstore, and I went through the exact same thing, minus the roadwork. All you need is patience. Just spend time every day holding them and playing with them. At first they will be afraid but they will gradually get less scared. Keep offering teats to them when out of cage, though they probably won't take them at first. Mine didn't eat or drink much for the first few days either, and for months they would not accept treats from me. It is just because they are still afraid and getting used to their new home.
My rats are now extremely affectionate. one is still quite shy, but I believe that is just her personality and she will always be a bit timid.

Also, I almost forgot to mention, rats love hanging out in your shirt. It helps new rats get used to your scent and being near you, and it makes them feel more secure than being out in the open. The only downside is they will always want to be in your shirt after that, and it may frighten guests that are holding them when your rats immediately go there. I always have to warn people about it now. cx


----------



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

It's made worse by a lot of information you can find in books or online making it sound so simple. I keep thinking "I must be doing something wrong". 

Touching them can be a bit difficult. When one does come out and I move they bolt back into their house. I did make a mini progress when they licked some food off a finger when I put into their house. 

What I have done is put the cage on a footstool (it's huge), made a path using a piece of cardboard onto a small coffee table which leades from the side door. One of my girls has been over to investigate but doesn't want to come out. They seem to prefer hanging off the side of the cage or sometimes off the roof. 

They seem to come into their cage more when I have it in my bedroom (it's always dark) which isn't very good because they'll either keep me up all night or never see me. I'd rather not move them from room to room twice a day.

Afamily member had the suggestion of reading out loud as a way to get them used to my voice. I tried it and felt like a total idiot. Wonder if it works though...


----------



## Monkcat (Jul 9, 2012)

I think letting them get used to the sound of your voice is a good idea. I would play music - not loudly, sing and dance around so that they get used to movement and noise and particularly your voice. Putting an old t-shirt you've worn/slept in for bedding is an idea. We did that with my sons old t-shirts and I read it on here recently as well. I'm new to this too. But having lots of different animals throughout my life, I don't see where these would be bad ideas. It would get them accustomed to your scent, sound and movement. Good luck!


----------



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

I will usually sit next to the cage and talk to the TV or my thoughts on something I've read. I live on my on and do that anyway, now I've got 2 ratties to listen to me. I was thinking about doing something like that with a t-shirt, just wasn't too sure if they'd try and eat it. I will try that, thank you.


----------



## peterat (Jun 26, 2012)

My baby Bradley who i've had for two weeks, was so nervous at first that even when i looked at him he ran, now (tw weeks on) he crawls up my arm,, in my top licks me and plays with me! Just give it time, try putting your hand inside the bed, if possible and get further and further away until they are out the bed, Have fun with your ratties!


----------



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks to all the replies. I seem to being doing a little better now than I was the other day. Although, I forsee more difficulties with my red-eyed rattie Ruby, she's a lot more timid, and I don't seem to have gotten anywhere much with her. Cookie is a little better. She seems happy just sitting on top of their home and happy to be touched just not picked up. They have toys but the don't really seem to bother with them much yet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Do you have a table you can put the cage on? Any way to lift it off the base while they are IN the base? 

If not do you have a couch or chair you can sit in that they cannot get into? I would sit there with a blanket over your lap and put the rat girls under the blanket. Let them explore you without any more touching, as to them we are predators, huge and frightening. 

Or you could put on a long-sleeved shirt, and then another T-shirt over top and gently put the rats inside the 2 layers to get to know you safely, without those scary hands.

When picking up young nervous rats, its best to use the scoop method with 2 hands...if they run off try not to grab at them, but just try again and again...

OR you could do the very exhausting put your hand in the cage and just leave it there until they come to check it out.


----------



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

The cage is usually on a table or higher. The top is removable. I try not to take it off, as I had Cookie escape last week and had fun trying to get her back. I was going to try a mixture of putting the cage next to me with a cover over me.

I have a t-shirt not disimilar to that. It's only attached at the bottom and shoulders but has plenty of room for them to roam around in.

I tried putting my arm about halfway into the cage, strangely before I read this, and they were both up climbing and investigating. I think it was more because the room was dark at the time and they were both out of their house. But progress is progress no matter how you spin it though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

When scooping up your new rats make sure to support all their feet and smoothly pull them into your body for more support. For really skitty beasts or rats with a head tilt I tuck them under my chin so they are even more covered up and safe.


----------



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

I had tried that be she is so wriggly that I had to let her run. That is how I would prefer to do it I think for me it's a case of perseverance and trying it every day. They will get used to me, it'll be a slow process but we'll get there. I'm taking all these tips and ideas on board I'll see what works for me and them.


----------



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

Things just seem to be getting worse. Ruby now seems to enjoy attacking my fingers sometimes just a little nibble however more often it's jumping at my hand, biting, then jumping away. It's not a proper bite in that it doesn't hurt but it's more that she's doing it more and more. I'm not sure if it's because she's red eyed although my hand can be steady and she'll attack. I know I've not had them long but I'm feeling like I'm the wrong person for these girls. I guess that's what happens when you buy from pet stores. 

The thing that worries me most is that all they seem to do is sleep. I don't mean that to sound like I want them jumping up and down all day, just be a little more active than what the are. The cage I've got is sufficient for 2 rats, they've got toys, they're getting fed the same food they were in pet store, I change the water daily. The cage I've got is second hand and I'm not sure if there is residual scent of the previous tenants or not that could be unsettling them, although I washed it a few times using pet cage cleaner before I got my ratties.

This is the best picture I could get with both of them it was taken on my phone and I didn't realise it'd be so small. Ruby (l) and Cookie (r). I'm also trying to figure out what colour Ruby is (not the white parts).


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I think what Ruby is is called fawn or beige... I'm not exactly sure though. XD Ruby could just be trying to play with you since some rats enjoy hand wrestling, but that's just my two cents. I love the light hooded girls--mine are black hooded and impossible to tell apart when I can't see the stripe shapes. XD


----------



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

I also thought fawn but I saw someone else where say there's was fawn but that one was a lot darker. I would like to think it wa hand wrestling but she'll often run back inside their house. I don't know if I could take it as a "go away". Sometimes she's ok other times, it's a fight or flight reaction where she'll attack then hide. I had them both out yesterday under a sheet and they were both fine. Last night they were happy lying in their hammock listening to music. I couldn't get near Ruby to touch her. Cookie is ok with being touched just not picked up and always first to take food out my fingers.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Be patient they're young, they'll turn into energiser bunny rats soon and learn to trust you too


----------



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

Energizer bunnies on speed more like I've never seen anything dart around quite as fast as these rats do. I get exahusted watching at them. The edge of the base of their cage sits just over my sofa so I leave the top of the cage off and let them come out and explore as they wish. Always with me there though. They're not running away quite as often when I get near their cage. They're also starting to have little fights now and then but nothing too bad so I leave them to it (I'm aware it's a dominance thing and only to step in if it gets too bad). I just need to work on them not being so scared of hands even though they do take food from me. 

I'll succeed where normally I'd give up. The reward at the end will be worth it.


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, do try with the food thing.. Keep giving them treats and they'll warm up to you in no time! And, not sure if anyone else has suggested this as I've not read all the messages, but something I find helpful with nervous little babies is wearing a dressing gown (that you don't mind getting a bit dirty!) and just putting them inside and letting them run around! Mine seem to love it, and it means that you're bonding but at the same time they don't feel like you're trying to pin them down in your hands or whatever.. They often just settle down and have a little snooze in there too which is unbelievably cute! Haha.. I've got both of my (5 week old) babies in there at the moment - they're both still a little bit wary of me (they try and avoid me when I put my hand in their cage to get them out and often squirm when I hold them in my hands), but this does seem to help a lot


----------



## septimus (Jul 13, 2012)

They're getting there. I think it's going to be a long process though. They don't seem to be big on treats they're only just starting to eat their own food properly. I've tried wearing a hoody with a pouch in the hope they'll end up hiding in either one of those. I usually have to let them down because I don't want them jumping off me. They are very quick to run if they think I'm going to pick them up to the point I wonder who's more stressed me or them. They do come out their cage and crawl on me (I usually do this on my bed as it's easier) although they do end up behing pillows or in their house. There's little bits of progress, might be slow but I won't force them.


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I think you just have to be patient.. They'll get used to you in time. Does sound like you're making some progress with them.. Keep it up with the bed thing and I'm sure they'll start to come out and explore you more often! Sounds like they're just nervous at the moment, once they're settled in I'm sure everything'll be fine


----------



## crzyness101 (Jul 28, 2012)

I litterally just got my guy about 2 weeks ago.. and he is so sweet but hates leaving his house and moves his body back in forth whenever ppl are around. My sister is convinced he has a complex. My guy is about 6 months old and from a pet store and we figure the damage has been done. I feel that no matter what i do nothing seems to be improving and thought about getting him a buddy but am still on the fence. None of the ones from his litter seemed friendly but him.. and i am becoming not fond at all of the pet store and their horrible advice. 
One lady told me on the phone that if i were to return him and he didnt find a home he would die at the store in a cage full of others.. or eventually but sold off as snake food. 
What i noticed about my guy though is he seems more secure and comfortable when i take him out and place him on my lap with a small towel while watching tv.. he lays flat like a pancake and just observes everything.. and when i pet him he seems to enjoy the attention. He also uses it to hide his head whenever my two year old walks in the room or he hears something that freaks him out. 
i hope your two adjust better than my lil guy


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Ruby looks like an Amber, they are simiilar to a Topaz/Fawn (I think Topaz sounds cooler) but instead of the ruby/red eyes they have pink eyes. She looks more amber to me since she's a beige color, Topaz/Fawn's are more orange. She's not a champaign though because they tend to be ligther in color then ambers.
Don't worry, when I first got rats my rat Einstein (RIP) decided that the first true day we had him to go hide in my stuff animals, he blended right in and we spent hours trying to find him. When we found him he was just sleeping, poor little guy was tired. Don't worry, they'll come around. just be patient, a lot of rats especially if they weren't handle when they were young will actually become stressed out and sometimes even more afraid if you try to handle them too much. I typically just open up the cage door and leave (in the same room of coarse) they'll come out and hide somewhere, but after a few minutes or even up to an hour they will come over and check me out. its slow but it works, and it keeps their stress at a minimum.


----------

